# How to hook up HDTV + AV receiver + PS3 together! Using only HDMI connections?



## Irish_PXzyan (Feb 3, 2011)

Well!!

umm!!! I was watching a Blu-ray movie " UltraViolet " the other day and I noticed it was PCM instead of DD or DTS.

I have the PS3 hooked up to the HDTV using a HDMI cable for video and Optical for audio.

DO I need a HDMI cable for audio in order to produce 5.1 for these PCM uncompressed movies????

If so, How do I go about doing this???


----------



## boogah (Feb 3, 2011)

ps3 > HDMI > tv >> out to av receiver using optical toslink or if the AV receiver has HDMI inputs then it will decode the signal to the proper format.


----------



## Irish_PXzyan (Feb 3, 2011)

http://usa.yamaha.com/products/audi...stereo-receivers/rx-v363_black__u/?mode=model

That's the product.
It has 3 HDMI connections, 2 in and 1 out.
I hope that's enough??


----------



## CJCerny (Feb 3, 2011)

PS3 HDMI out into Yamaha HDMI in. Yamaha HDMI out to TV HDMI in.


----------



## CJCerny (Feb 3, 2011)

PS3 needs to be set to Bitstream.


----------



## Irish_PXzyan (Feb 3, 2011)

Cheers for that. I didn't realize I could use this to produce 1080P.. even tho is says it right on the front  hmm!
Thanks tho!
I will certainly go ahead and do this 2moro once I get home


----------



## The Von Matrices (Feb 3, 2011)

CJCerny said:


> PS3 needs to be set to Bitstream.



If you want just DD/DTS, you can just do it the way you have it.  You just have to disable all forms of linear PCM in the PS3's audio options for DD/DTS bitstreaming to occur.  

Otherwise, connect the PS3 to the receiver directly so that you can use multichannel PCM over HDMI, which cannot be transmitted over optical cables and is much better than DD/DTS.


----------



## Irish_PXzyan (Feb 3, 2011)

I'm just having difficulties setting it up correctly.

This is how I have it done:

PS3 to Receiver VIA HDMI.
HDTV to Receiver VIA HDMI.
Nothing shows up on the TV menu for HDMI connections 

Where exactly do I need to put these connections. I can see there is 3 HDMI slots on the receiver... So for Video do I need to put it to DVD option or DTV option? or the Out Option??


----------



## Dent1 (Feb 3, 2011)

Irish_PXzyan said:


> Well!!
> 
> umm!!! I was watching a Blu-ray movie " UltraViolet " the other day and I noticed it was PCM instead of DD or DTS.
> 
> ...




Optical does DD and DTS 5.1

HDMI will do DD, DTS, DD True HD and DTS Masters in 5.1 or 7.1

To answer your question, no you dont need HDMI, optical will work fine for regular DTS and DD. In UltraViolet's main menu look for audio settings. I down own a PS3 but I would guess their would be an setting for bitstream or optical/digital out somewhere too.

PS. What AV receiver have you got?


----------



## HookeyStreet (Feb 3, 2011)

Irish_PXzyan said:


> I'm just having difficulties setting it up correctly.
> 
> This is how I have it done:
> 
> ...



I think you need to just flick through your AV output channels and TV HDMI input channels until you get a signal on your TV.


----------



## INSTG8R (Feb 3, 2011)

Not sure why your using the Optical for audio when your running your PS3 to the receiver via HDMI. 

I have an RX-V661 so pretty much the same amp. 

Linear PCM is a higher quality signal than DD/DTS IMO anyway. Optical is more limited in the audio it can handle compared to HDMI. I know for fact Optical can only handle 5 channels max(the exact specs I can't remember offhand) 

My connection are as follows

PS3 via HDMI to receiver
Receiver via HDMI to TV(audio is off on the TV)


----------



## HookeyStreet (Feb 3, 2011)

EDIT: LOL, I didn't realise it was just a sound issue OP was having   So Im posting stuff about picture lol.


----------



## Dent1 (Feb 3, 2011)

^using just HDMI simplifies things. But it should still work with his optical cable. DTS and DD which are 5 channels so its perfect for optical. Even if he tried to run Dolby Digital True HD a good receiver would scale it down to regular Dolby Digital using DD Plus!

Edit:

Despite the YAMAHA RX-V363 AV Receiver having HDMI out, it doesnt even support DD True HD or DTS Masters 7.1, so it really makes no difference if he uses HDMI or optical.


----------



## INSTG8R (Feb 3, 2011)

Dent1 said:


> ^using just HDMI simplifies things. But it should still work with his optical cable. DTS and DD which are 5 channels so its perfect for optical. Even if he tried to run Dolby Digital True HD a good receiver would scale it down to regular Dolby Digital using DD Plus!



Yes when I play something that use the HD formats it scales it to DD. Yes my amp doesn't support the HD formats either.

Just not sure why he is using an optical at all considering he is using the HDMI already.

I use the Scene buttons for my setup(you can customize them for whatever) So for me Scene 1 is "DVD" where my PS3 is plugged in and I use Scene 3(DTV/CBL) for my PVR box(also via HMDI) and the HDMI out goes to my TV. The TV is always set to one HDMI input and the Amp does the switching between the 2.


----------



## Irish_PXzyan (Feb 3, 2011)

Yea I am just trying to see if I can run the movie in PCM 5.1 instead of it being PCM 2.0 VIA Optical.

But I got the picture working. But There is no audio coming from it.
I have the PS3 set to us HDMI for Video and Audio. There is a few options for PCM there, including PCM 5.1 48hz up to 192Hz.

I have them selected but there is still no audio. Running UltraViolet and there is no audio coming from it. There is also no options to change audio settings in the main menu either.

So I take it my receiver can't use a HDMI connection for audio??


----------



## Dent1 (Feb 3, 2011)

Irish_PXzyan said:


> Yea I am just trying to see if I can run the movie in PCM 5.1 instead of it being PCM 2.0 VIA Optical.



Thats not possible. 

Optical only supports PCM 2.0. it can only do 5.1 compressid i.e. DD/DTS 5.1




Irish_PXzyan said:


> But I got the picture working. But There is no audio coming from it.
> I have the PS3 set to us HDMI for Video and Audio. There is a few options for PCM there, including PCM 5.1 48hz up to 192Hz.
> 
> I have them selected but there is still no audio. Running UltraViolet and there is no audio coming from it. There is also no options to change audio settings in the main menu either.



Why are you trying to use PCM anyways? 




Irish_PXzyan said:


> So I take it my receiver can't use a HDMI connection for audio??



I see no reason why you can not use HDMI for audio 


Sonys website says do this:



> 3.From the system menu of the PLAYSTATION 3, select the Settings menu, then choose Sound Settings, Audio Output Settings, and select Optical Digital.


----------



## Irish_PXzyan (Feb 3, 2011)

Sorry lads, I have it setup like this:

PS3 - HDMI - Receiver DTV/CBL HDMI slot
Receiver HDMI OUT slot - HDMI - HDTV

I get the picture, but no audio. Does this mean I'm fecked?


----------



## Irish_PXzyan (Feb 3, 2011)

The reason for setting it up in PCM is because my blu-ray movies are being played in PCM 2.0. I want it either to be DD 5.1 or DTS 5.1. But there is no option for it.
I don't want to have to stick to stereo! No way man!

So I am trying to hook everything up VIA HDMI to get 5.1 PCM if at all possible.


----------



## Dent1 (Feb 3, 2011)

Irish_PXzyan said:


> Sorry lads, I have it setup like this:
> 
> PS3 - HDMI - Receiver DTV/CBL HDMI slot
> Receiver HDMI OUT slot - HDMI - HDTV
> ...



No. I think there is a setting that isnt selected.

On the receiver itself, there should be a auto signal button or eqivalent. Make sure that is selected so the receiver knows to use Digital out opposed to Analogue.

BBL in a few hours, good luck.

Edit:




Irish_PXzyan said:


> The reason for setting it up in PCM is because my blu-ray movies are being played in PCM 2.0. I want it either to be DD 5.1 or DTS 5.1. But there is no option for it.
> I don't want to have to stick to stereo! No way man!
> 
> So I am trying to hook everything up VIA HDMI to get 5.1 PCM if at all possible.



No option within the Ultraviolet movie's menu itself or no option on the receiver? 

There isnt generally supposed to be an option for DD/DTS unless its within the DVD's menu itself. Most if-not all DVDs are recorded in Dolby Digital or DTS so your receiver should auto detect it when set up correctly. For this reason there is no DD/DTS feature within ANY receiver, DD/DTS isnt a button that you enable or disable within the receiver, its detected upon via digital out/optical out/coaxial out/HDMI out/bitstream out or whatever you want to call it.

Ultra voliet does support DD so the issue is with your configuration. So you don't need to settle for stereo or PCM.

Try a different movie from your DVD shelf and see if you get different results.


----------



## Irish_PXzyan (Feb 3, 2011)

Yes the Auto setting is already selected. I will have to go down and check it out again just to be sure.

So I need the receiver to set it up correctly! Ok that makes sense.

This is just strange to me. Even using an Optical connection for audio, my receiver never used DD or DTS... Just 2.0 PCM?? Why do you think that happened?

I will go back down and mess around with it and see if I can get it working!
Cheers!


----------



## INSTG8R (Feb 3, 2011)

Okay have you gone into the PS3 Settings>Sound Settings>Audio Output Settings. HDMI is smart and will "talk" to your receiver and automatically set the PS3 to all the formats the amp can handle(it works the same with the Display Settings as well for HDMI)

OH and make sure Audio Multi-Output is disabled if your running it just thru HDMI.


----------



## cadaveca (Feb 3, 2011)

Irish_PXzyan said:


> Yes the Auto setting is already selected. I will have to go down and check it out again just to be sure.
> 
> So I need the receiver to set it up correctly! Ok that makes sense.
> 
> ...



When in the movie, go to audio settings via in-movie XMB menu(not hte movie menu, the PS3's in-movie menu). change audio output there...

you can also disable the LPCM options in the settings from XMB, but that doesn't always work for some reason, I found. You'll also want to make sure that the audio output is not "shared", as per the last post.


----------



## Irish_PXzyan (Feb 3, 2011)

@INSTG8R
This Multi-Output you speak of, is this a setting on the receiver?

Trying to get the audio to work is a pain man! test tones work! but just no sound coming from the PS3 
SO I will check out this Multi-Output option! I hope the receiver even has this option.

@cadaveca 
Ah right, I didn't know I could do that.
I will check that out shortly! cheers!


----------



## Irish_PXzyan (Feb 3, 2011)

Hmm I can't find Multi-Output setting on the receiver at all? I can only see Multi Ch settings, which can be set to auto or last. It's set to auto tho.

Also the XMB menu will not show up. I can only exit the movie when I press the PS button.
I just cannot view the XMB menu at all while watching a movie.
Although it does show in the Info bar that its 5.1 channel DD 640kbps. But the receiver shows PCM 2.0??

This is running through Optical. As I still cannot get the audio working through HDMI


----------



## INSTG8R (Feb 4, 2011)

Multi-Output is on the PS3 and that is probably why you aren't getting any audio via HDMI as the optical has "priority" right now.


----------



## ktr (Feb 4, 2011)

The reason you are not getting audio through HDMI when plugging in your PS3 to you receiver is because your receiver's HDMI is pass through, not processing. 



> High-value receiver with an impressive array of features and technologies to enhance the audio/video experience, including HDMI switching with 1080p video *pass-through*, iPod and Bluetooth audio compatibility, CINEMA DSP, Compressed Music Enhancer, and four SCENE buttons.



Amazon.com's product page says:



> The RX-V363 features dual HDMI inputs and one output that can support all HD video formats, including 720p, 1080i and 1080p. This means you can connect two HDMI sources, such as a DVD player and a high-definition set-top box, and enjoy the highest possible quality with HD display *(does not support audio signal)*.



As stated, you have to plug both HDMI and optical from your PS3 to your receiver, then configure both PS3 and receiver to handle multiple-outputs/inputs.


----------



## Irish_PXzyan (Feb 4, 2011)

Ahright that makes sense  
I put the optical cable back in and set it up in the audio settings.
I then went into the video settings and chaged the BD audio setting to bitstream.
Now when Irun the movie it is linear PCM 4.6mbps.
But the receiver can only handle 2.0. ah well 
But I am happy that I can change the audio to DD5.1 640kbps. 
I can't get DTS to run, I guess the movie does not have it. 

Thanks for all the help lads!
I might consider a new receiver in the near future!


----------



## Dent1 (Feb 4, 2011)

ktr, 

That makes perfect sense why HDMI isnt working. But it doesnt explain why he isnt getting DD and DTS using optical.




Irish_PXzyan said:


> Thanks for all the help lads!
> I might consider a new receiver in the near future!



But you don't need a new receiver for DTS or DD. HDMI was only supposed to be for the HD formats. It's a complete waste if you have no intensions of listening to DTS Masters or DD True HD.




Irish_PXzyan said:


> But I am happy that I can change the audio to DD5.1 640kbps.



I'm confused, so you managed to get DD 5.1 to work?


----------



## Irish_PXzyan (Feb 4, 2011)

Yes I just got it working properly.
Well not the PCM 5.1. But at least DD and DTS are available now.
I had to change the BD audio settings in the movie settings on the XMB menu.
I dunno what I changed.. but I got it as Bitstream.. now DD and DTS are there? odd!


----------



## INSTG8R (Feb 5, 2011)

Still not sure why your using an optical at all. If you just ran the setup with the HDMI plugged into the amp as I explained earlier.

Here






The results back from the amp(as I said HDMI is "Smart" and talks to what it's plugged into)






Excuse the size I forget iPhone 4 is higher res than my old 3G


----------



## ktr (Feb 5, 2011)

INSTG8R said:


> Still not sure why your using an optical at all. If you just ran the setup with the HDMI plugged into the amp as I explained earlier.
> 
> Here
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110205/IMG_0281.jpg
> ...



His receiver does not do HDMI processing, thus no audio. That is why he has to use optical.


----------



## INSTG8R (Feb 5, 2011)

ktr said:


> His receiver does not do HDMI processing, thus no audio. That is why he has to use optical.



It surely does as I have the same series of amp 

He just needs to get the set up right.


----------



## ktr (Feb 5, 2011)

INSTG8R said:


> It surely does as I have the same series of amp
> 
> He just needs to get the set up right.



Having the same series receiver doesn't mean the same model. 

As stated in the manual (page# 14), and I quote:



> Audio signals input at the HDMI jack are not output from any speaker terminals but output from the connected video monitor.


----------



## Irish_PXzyan (Feb 6, 2011)

@INSTG8R: I was thinking the same man. Why use Optical when I have a HDMI cable for it!
It just does not produce any sound at all 
As ktr proved, my amp simply does not support what I want done.
Your amp is slightly higher than mine! I probably should have gone for it instead!
If only I knew more!

Well I know the next time I go buying an AMP. I won't go cheap!


----------



## Irish_PXzyan (Feb 7, 2011)

Hey lads.
Would this Receiver do the job?
http://cgi.ebay.ie/Yamaha-RXV467-3D...t=LH_DefaultDomain_3&hash=item43a4bd60f7#shId

Seems to support the HD audio so I'm sure this will be good enough to handle PCM 5.1???


----------



## Irish_PXzyan (Feb 8, 2011)

Bump,
Sorry for the triple post lads.


----------



## human_error (Feb 8, 2011)

The receiver you've linked on ebay would definately do the job of giving out HD audio (looks to be a pretty nice piece of kit). Don't forget to keep an eye out for the firmware update that enables the 3D passthrough (as the specs say it will be enabled with a firmware update).

I'm not 100% on if it would do it as 5.1 PCM but it supports dolby trueHD and DTS 96/24 formats so you won't go wanting more than that imo.

**edit**

the 3d firmware update is out but I've read it is tricky to install, you may want to check into how easy it is to update if you'd want the 3D functionality for the future.


----------



## Irish_PXzyan (Feb 8, 2011)

Sweet!
I'm sure since it supports the HD Dolby/DTS it should support PCM 5.1 tho!!
surely!


----------



## human_error (Feb 8, 2011)

Irish_PXzyan said:


> Sweet!
> I'm sure since it supports the HD Dolby/DTS it should support PCM 5.1 tho!!
> surely!



I'd expect so but I never like confirming anything unless I see it explicitly on a review/spec sheet somewhere (especially when it comes to home AV - sometimes they stupidly miss off features to try and sell more expensive versions).


----------



## Irish_PXzyan (Feb 9, 2011)

AHh that's cheeky of them!
I have not had any luck finding any review or comments about PCM 5.1 tho. 
I better just keep researching!


----------

